# New forum and new moderator...



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Welcome *Alan Brown*, owner and president of CinemaQuest, Inc. Alan is a specialist in ISF, THX, SMPTE, CEDIA, manufacturing, designing, installation, calibration, and consulting. He will be helping us in the custom design and installation areas.

You will notice this new forum titled *Design | Viewing Environment*. Here is where we can discuss our home theater room design which will include the human visual system, screen size, screen location, viewing distance, viewing angles, equipment location, room color, eyestrain/viewing fatigue, room temperature, seating sight lines, lighting, impact of decorator features, etc., etc.


----------



## Phil M (Apr 19, 2006)

Welcome Alan, having someone who has expertise in the often overlooked areas of HT is a great asset. As you point out most of us, quite naturally, focus our attention on equipment - their is a lot of information available and it's where the industry media focuses. The environment is a 'dark art' to most of us - having a dedicated area for this topic will help differentiate this forum, and educate the members in optimising their HT experience. I'm looking forward to learning from your experience.


----------



## Tommy (Apr 20, 2006)

Welcome Alan. I'm glad to see someone with so much expertise that I can bug... :laugh:


----------

